Ask HN: What is your favorite StackOverflow question? - CodeSheikh
======
LinuxBender
This answer [1] is my favorite as it resonates with many work/life
experiences.

[1] - [https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/33470/what-
tech...](https://security.stackexchange.com/questions/33470/what-technical-
reasons-are-there-to-have-low-maximum-password-lengths/33471#33471)

------
CodeSheikh
I like the graphic examples in this question (besides the obvious attempts at
answers): [https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050222/what-is-the-
diff...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1050222/what-is-the-difference-
between-concurrency-and-parallelism)

------
smartis2812
At first look I tougth it was brainfuck but it's valid JavaScript:

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7202157/why-does-
return-...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7202157/why-does-return-the-
string-10)

------
LukeBMM
You can't parse [X]HTML with regex. Because HTML can't be parsed by regex.

[https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-
open...](https://stackoverflow.com/questions/1732348/regex-match-open-tags-
except-xhtml-self-contained-tags/)

